# Austin TX area Gamer Seeking Same



## Dragomyr (Jun 23, 2006)

My name is Joe.  I’m 50 years old and live in McDade (the first township east of Elgin on Hwy. 290).  I’m married, and mobility-disabled due to a severe stroke I
suffered in late 2002.  I’ve been a gamer for 30+ years, RPG’s, board
games, CCG’s and the like.  I actually learned to play Dungeons and
Dragons from one of the games’ original authors, Dave Arneson, back in the
70’s.  I’ve worked for several game manufacturers like Steve Jackson
Games, Heritage Models, and Genesis Games.  Well anyway,  I moved to the
Austin area in early 2001 and had the stroke in late 2002.  As a result,
I’m mobility-disabled and don’t get around as well as I used to.  I don’t
drive well and it’s unreasonable to expect my wife to shuttle me around to
play games, so I’m looking to meet some gamers that wouldn’t mind a short
drive once a month to play some Clix or RPG’s (most especially D&D or
Champions, I’ll GM or play, don’t care which).  I can probably make it
into Austin once a month as well, so it’s possible that I could play twice
a month on a long-term basis, more if folks are willing to commute to
McDade more often.  BTW, I have a 12' x 24' gameroom, fully furnished and
stocked with a 30+ year accumulation of gaming goodies.

Well, that’s most of the significant info, if you can find in you to help
me make a couple of good gaming connections I’d greatly appreciated it.


----------



## Jim Hague (Aug 29, 2006)

Joe,

What sort of game are you looking for?  My group's likely got a monthly game coming up that would have some slots open.  Drop me a line at jamesroberthague@gmail.com if you're interested.


----------

